# Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*VS.*










*Tuesday, March 14, 2006/7:30pmCT/United Center, Chicago Illinois*​


Bulls probable starters:


Guard 12 *Kirk Hinrich* 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 *Ben Gordon* 6-3 | 200 
Forward 9 *Luol Deng* 6-9 | 220 
Forward 35 *Malik Allen* 6-10 | 255 
Center 3 *Tyson Chandler* 7-1 | 235 

Bulls stats 

Probable Trail Blazers Starters 

Guard 2 *Steve Blake* 6-3 | 171 
Guard 8 *Martell Webster* 6-7 | 234 
Forward 38 *Viktor Khryapa* 6-9 | 218 
Forward 50 *Zach Randolph* 6-9 | 258 
Center 42 *Theo Ratliff* 6-10 | 230 


Trail Blazers stats








this no frills game thread by mizenkay due to work/school obligations of regular thread king k4e - don't worry, he'll be back!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm concerned about our chances tonight. I mean, Portland just came off a win to Phoenix Sunday, I think. So if they're feeling good and all, we may have to work harder to get a win tonight. Anyone else think we'll have to work harder too?

Well, at least it's a home game. Not THAT bad.

P.S.: Nice job Miz, I thought it looked different, then I saw it wasn't K4E who started the thread. But nice job in his absence. :greatjob:


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A little something from the Oregonian:

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/b...live_blazersbeat/archives/2006_03.html#121087



> Just got off the phone with Blazers center Joel Przybilla, who was in his hotel room in Chicago following this morning's shootaround.
> 
> First thing out of Joel's mouth?
> 
> ...





> Of course, Przybilla admitted his desire to come back is also motivated by his impending free agent status this summer.
> 
> "This is a big year for me, I want to show teams I'm healthy,'' Przybilla said.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

v bookie for tonight's game 



my bulls e-news 




nba.com game preview


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice substitution thread Miz.

Must win tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yeech. the Bulls are favored by more than nine points?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I bet 100,000 on the blazers. Homerism can only go so far.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I bet on the Bulls, but before I did that, I bet on the Blazers without noticing, so I had to bet twice. So either way, I'm losing 1000 points tonight. 

Does anyone know how to take back bets? Is it even possible?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

just wager double of what you bet on the other team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> just wager double of what you bet on the other team.


Too late now. lol


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

ugh. blazer announcers so clueless. think kirk was inserted into the starting line-up in january. he's said this twice.

przybilla is slated to play tonight. 

man are they ever steve blake homers. they're comparing him to steve nash!


:smilewink

:laugh:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WOW, that's the 1st one-handed dunk I've seen from Tyson in YEARS.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Did I just see Tyson Chandler throw down a ONE HANDED jam? Man, I wish he could do that more often. With one hand, he gets up WAY above the rim.

That was pretty amazing, actually.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

I hope some of the officiating conspiracy theorists are watching this game. With our offense operating at pretty good efficiency vs. a bad defensive team, it's nothing but jumpshots.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is a bad defensive team we're playing against, but it nice to see our offense looking so fluid. Gordon is passing very well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

tonight is lucky luke's last night on the ten day.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



ScottMay said:


> I hope some of the officiating conspiracy theorists are watching this game. With our offense operating at pretty good efficiency vs. a bad defensive team, it's nothing but jumpshots.


Yes, but after Sweetney ballooned in weight, our best post player has been Songaila, and he's gone now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Front line getting abused early.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



mizenkay said:


> tonight is lucky luke's last night on the ten day.


According to mybulls, we're expected to give him another one.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



mizenkay said:


> tonight is lucky luke's last night on the ten day.


With Darius gone, we better sign him for the rest of the season.

Portland creeping back into it. Ugh. 

Deng with a post move...misses. Double ugh.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Did I just see Tyson Chandler throw down a ONE HANDED jam? Man, I wish he could do that more often. With one hand, he gets up WAY above the rim.
> 
> That was pretty amazing, actually.


Yeah but he can't. But if we've learned anything, it's that Tyson doesn't have to be consistent. I can't remember the last time someone showed up for 15 out of 20 games after not showing up for 38 in this city and was forgiven.

I think consistency applies to scoring TOO.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



Pippenatorade said:


> Yeah but he can't. But if we've learned anything, it's that Tyson doesn't have to be consistent. I can't remember the last time someone showed up for 15 out of 20 games after not showing up for 38 in this city and was forgiven.
> 
> I think consistency applies to scoring TOO.



does this really have anything to do with the game?

honestly.


damn. that was a horrible possession. nobody could finish. then the steal. then the blazers can't convert. and kirk with the steal. and the jumper!

ha!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

man these blazers announcers are just LIVING off the fact they beat the suns on sunday. i swear they've mentioned it like 79 times already!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Yes, but after Sweetney ballooned in weight, our best post player has been Songaila, and he's gone now.


But that proves my point -- our best post player prefers the jumper to attempts in the paint by nearly a 2-to-1 margin.

Listen, I have no problem whatsoever with an offense built around open jump shots. It works pretty damn well for Phoenix. My problem is posters actually believing that there's some sort of massive officiating conspiracy against the Bulls that's resulted in a significant scoring deficit at the line.

We're a dyed-in-the-wool jumpshooting team.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

24-18 Bulls so far at the end of the 1st quarter.

Deng turned it over late in the Q, but he got a steal, so I guess it cancels out the turnover.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

OT: Toronto with the lead on Philly and Memphis taking it to Boston big.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



TripleDouble said:


> OT: Toronto with the lead on Philly and Memphis taking it to Boston big.


Great news!

11 already for Ben who's brought his A game tonight.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



TripleDouble said:


> OT: Toronto with the lead on Philly and Memphis taking it to Boston big.



Good, we just need to pull this one out so that we can actually make up some ground.
It'd be nice if Washington lost too, but looks like they have a nice lead on Charlotte.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Toronto up 8 points with 5 minutes to go :banana:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Next time Tyson gets a dunk lets just remember what just happened. He missed a point blank tip and then got scored all over on the other side in a span of 10 seconds.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Boston down by 16.

Memphis up 50-34 against Boston.

:greatjob:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

CHI 8:54 Ben Gordon missed Driving layup 
CHI 8:47 Offensive Rebound by Tyson Chandler 
CHI 8:45 Tyson Chandler missed Tip-in 
POR 8:41 Defensive Rebound by Martell Webster 
POR 8:40 Martell Webster made Driving layup 

per Sportsline


This is both a disappointing offensive sequence on our part and rather amazing that Webster got a defensive rebound and then made a driving layup one second later.
Quick SOB.

:wink:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



mizenkay said:


> does this really have anything to do with the game?
> 
> honestly.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I honestly want to throw up every time I watch Tyson play. So for me I can watch any game and get pretty ticked. I think as fans we don't have to buy into the party line and can be very critical of players if we want to. Last year showed that.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> Boston down by 16.
> 
> Memphis up 50-34 against Boston.
> 
> :greatjob:


And it's at halftime. Let's see how the rest of THAT game goes down. Plus Toronto leading Philly by 13. I'm watching that game right now in Canada. Great game for the Raps.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Any word on why Gordon didn't play all the 1st like he usually does, but is instead playing the 2nd?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Updates:
Philly loses
Washington up 7, start of the 4th
Boston down 16, mid 3rd


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Raptors won against Philly by 14. 111-97

Now let's hope Boston loses to Memphis. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One thing I learned watching the game so far : Red Kerr leaves Wayne Larrivee's verbal high fives in the air.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I love it when Ben moves off the ball and gets an open jumper a la Reggie Miller.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll do some pbp. 

Khryapa to Zach at the baseline. lost it. OOB Bulls ball.

Ben Gordon for three. GOOD. 50-37

Steve Blake has it outside. offensive foul on Zach. Bulls ball. (;30 left. A

Allen short jumper MISS.. 
Khryapa with the rebound. to Skinner. on the block jump hook. rims in. 50-39

Kirk to Deng. across to Gordon in the corner. knocked out of bounds. Bulls ball. I'm copy and pasting the name Khryapa.

inbounds OOB Blazers ball.

Skinner downlow against Allen. hook shot. MISS

Gordon to Chandler on the block. to a cutting Deng. Deng gets fouled by Khryapa KhryapaKhryapaKhryapaKhryapa

fouled before the shot. 8:25 left.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich jumper MISS. Blazers ball after Tyson tips it.

Skinner drives. travels with the ball. 50-39.

Hinrich brings it up. 

to Allen up top. to Tyson downlow. to a cutting Deng. lost the ball. Turnover.

Hinrich jumper MISS. Deng tips it in. 52-39 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Khryapa on the outside to Blake. to Zach . back to Blake to Jack on the outside MISS.

Hinrich has it brings it up. to Gordon on the perimeter. for three. GOOD. 55-39 Bulls. 6:12 left

Miles jumper MISS.

Gordon gets away with a travel. for three. GOOD. 58-39. 5:46 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Blake to Miles on the block. loose ball. Jack has it and loses it. Deng brings it up. gets fouled.

Gordon for three. rims around. Allen tips it in! 60-39. Bulls

Zach on the block. faces up Allen. drives gets fouled by Malik. Pargo in for Kirk. 60-39 Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Miles in the lane. Miss. Zach taps one in. 60-41.

Pargo to Deng jumper GOOD. 62-41 Bulls. 

Khryapa drives pass to Miles shot. MISS. Zach has it and tips. GOOD. 62-43.

Chandler handoff to Pargo back to Chandler. back to Pargo. jumper MISS. Tyson over Khryapa tips it in!

64-43. 

Miles top of the key jumper MISS. over the back foul on Zach. 64-43 Bulls 3:32 

Outlaw in.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

The game threads are a lot more boring when the Bulls are simply outclassing the other team, eh?

I'll take boredom like this any time though!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng posts up spins. and gets hammered NO CALL. WHAT!???? 

Nocioni fouls Travis Outlaw on the fastbreak.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That was among the worst non-calls I've seen all year. Dang got slapped hard across the forearm by Outlaw.

Sigh. It's a good thing we're playing so well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni to Pargo . dribbles around to Nocioni. stolen by Miles 

Miles behind the back.Blazers fastbreak to Outlaw lobs to Webster. broken up by Deng.

Pargo for three. GOOD. 67-44. Bulls


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



ndistops said:


> The game threads are a lot more boring when the Bulls are simply outclassing the other team, eh?
> 
> I'll take boredom like this any time though!


:laugh:

Yeah, it's boring when we win, but like you said, I'd like the W just as much as entertainment. lol

So let's hope next season we can combine fun with victories and have a fun season filled with wins. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Telfair to Outlaw long jumper MISS.

Pargo brigns it up. to Gordon. to Nocioni. to Pike for an OPEN three. MISS.

Pike fouls Zach in the low post. non-shooting.

Telfair to Webster. inside to Zach. faces up. jumper GOOD. 

The wave has started in the UC. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Nocioni for three. GOOD. 70-46 Bulls. 1:20 left

Teflair to Randolph for three. GOOD. wow. Randolph is on fire. 

Gordon to Nocioni, curls and finger rolls it in!. a beauty. 72-49.

Telfair to Miles, long jumper MISS.

Chandler inbounds to Pargo. Gordon for three. SHORT.

Chandler boards to Pike for three. baseline MISS.

Deng has it. to Gordon on the outside. drives. scores with NO resistance.

74-49.

Miles buzzer shot. MISS.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

up 25 points , end off third. I say this game is over, so lets give the key players a rest this quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that last posession there was virtually no movement by the Blazers defending Gordon on the drive. I only see that in the fourth quarter with a minute left in a blowout game. If I were a coach, I'd just rip into the guys. We are watching one uninspired team.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Lightning fast drive by Ben. The Blazers look truly awful. They have no clue at all on the defensive end - constant open looks from 3 by the Bulls. They're athletic guys are all clueless (Outlaw, Miles etc) and their scrappy guys are tiny (Blake, Dixon, Jack). Is there a worse GM in the league than John Nash right now (don't bother with the IT barbs)?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



ndistops said:


> The game threads are a lot more boring when the Bulls are simply outclassing the other team, eh?
> 
> I'll take boredom like this any time though!


I agree. I could be bored all the way along to a championship personaly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luke is in the game yay.

Pargo to Gordon around the curl. Webster blocks Gordon. gets the tap. layup blocked by Webster again. Nocioni has the tap and gets fouled.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is eddie basden on the bench?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like great bench production by the great PBP by spongy (nice job, ). Seems like everything is falling and Portland is shooting bricks. Doesn't that sound kind of like Portland's game against Phoenix the other day? lol

But this reminds me of last year, when our bench produced just as much as our starters, and we won games through sheer team play and hustle. And also with the shots falling as well. But that's besides the point.

Anyway, looks like a Bulls win by a ton. So that's great. We're going to the playoffs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

foul on Pike for pushing Outlaw out of bounds.

Voshon Lenard in. Telfair dribbles around. tapped out of bounds blazers ball.

Telfair has it bounce pass to Miles. outside to Outlaw. jumper MISS.

Pargo knocks the ball OOB blazers ball.

Telfair to Miles jumper MISS. why doesn't Miles drive?

76-49/

Andres jumper MISS. Miles on the break. drives and dunks it. 76-51.

Pargo to Gordon to Luke on the block. Pargo for three. MISS.

Khyrapa. jumper MISS. Pike boards.

Khyrapa gets called for the foul. Pike to pargo baseline back to Pike for three. MISS.

Outlaw jumper MISS. Gordon has it. 

Miles drives offensive foul called on him. Andres took the charge.

76-51 9 min left


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lister333 said:


> is eddie basden on the bench?


yes or no?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



lister333 said:


> is eddie basden on the bench?


yes. as well as Sweetney. Pike and Luke getting extended minutes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lister333 said:


> yes or no?


 Pike coming out for Basden.. okie.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

basden is in!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee by basden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Telfair brings it up. to Khyrapa on the block faces up. jumper MISS.

Luke on the block has it. back to Noc. 17 foot jumper on the wing GOOD.

Luke has the scrum for the ball. Pargo crosses over. to Basden. in the corner to Noc, jumper GOOD.

Lenard drives. scores. Luke jumper GOOD.

Voshon fouled by Gordon on the break.

Othella comes in for Noc.

Pargo, Basden, Othella, Pike, Luke is the lineup.

Pryzbilla denied by Harrington.

Pike for on the line two. GOOD.

Basden to pargo jumper airball. Othella has it. layup MISS. tipped by Luke NO. 

87-53.

Lenard for three. MISS. 

Luke inside from Othella layup GOOD.

Outlaw jumper is GOOD. 89-55. 5:40 left in the fourth.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ok, what happened to our team? Who are these guys?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

nice to get a blow out on the first of a back to back, especially since the next one's against Milwaukee, all the Bulls starters resting. :clap:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Just when you start thinking our team is a bunch of scrubs, you see what a "bunch of scrubs" really is! Pargo, Schenscher, Sweets, O'Fella, and Basden make our starting 5 look like the world champs!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

One of our more active games on D this year, but not as good as the numbers will tell you. The Blazers flat out stunk tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Webster to Lenard to Thrilla. MISS. 

Basden to Luke with the hookshot. GOOD again. 91-55.

Telfair has it. to Lenard OOB Bulls ball.

Luke on the block. Basden for three. MISS. Luke hustles and boards.

Luke turnaround hook GOOD again. 93-55.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

luke playing good


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Luke is not strong, but he definitely has some touch around the basket. We should keep him for the year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Webster to Outlaw layup MISS but fouled. Luke called for the foul.

Telfair gets called for a foul.

Othella inbounds. to Pargo. 8 second violation after the double team in the backcourt.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Schenscher really pumping up those numbers to squeeze more money out of the 10-day, hahaha :biggrin: 

I love this. Now if we can springboard it into stealing one in Milwaukee it would be huge.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

portland announcers on luke: "chicago has found a new hero, a standing roar, i think he'll get another ten day"



entire bulls squad came to play tonight. motivation very evident. 



:rbanana:


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Wynn said:


> Just when you start thinking our team is a bunch of scrubs, you see what a "bunch of scrubs" really is! Pargo, Schenscher, Sweets, O'Fella, and Basden make our starting 5 look like the world champs!


Seems like things are clicking tonight. I can't watch the game (which sucks), but following the pbp on nba.com and here by spongy really helps tell who does what. Also, I watched the first half highlights, and I can honestly tell you, in the full year and a half I've watched the Bulls, I HAVEN'T seen Chandler ever jam the ball with one hand. I wish he did it more. Plus great game by Gordon and the bench. Everyone's really playing great tonight. I hope it floods into the game tomorrow and we can win at Milwaukee.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Pryzbilla handoff to Telfair. jumper MISS. Pryzbilla rebounds. and puts it back. 

93-59.

basden drives.blocked by Thrilla.

Telfair to Outlaw. fouled on the jumper. ticky-tack on the hands. 

first FT miss. 93-59.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Luke double teamed layup GOOD. 

Telfair drives to Outlaw for the jam.

Man, I love watching Telfair play.

Basden to Othella harrington on the short jumper MISS.

95-62.

Outlaw jumper MISS. Luke has it. to Pike back to Pargo. drives clutches, MISS. 95-62. deadball timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Luke is not strong, but he definitely has some touch around the basket. We should keep him for the year.


He really does have a soft touch....almost all his basket, you had to wait for it to rim in.

Chandler is like his personal cheerleader.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> He really touch have a soft touch....almost all his basket, you had to wait for it to rim in.
> 
> Chandler is like his personal cheerleader.


 Got love this cheerleader thing!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> He really touch have a soft touch....almost all his basket, you had to wait for it to rim in.
> 
> Chandler is like his personal cheerleader.


Schenscher, the new Eddy Curry!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Bulls basketball.

to Basden, drives. blocked by Outlaw.

Basden fouls Martell Webster, hustling for the ball.

95-62. 1:34 left.

crowd hankering for a 100-point Big Mac.

Webster FT MISS. makes the second. 

Basden brings it up. to Othella to Pargo to Luke to Pike to Othella. harrington jumper MISS.

whatever...who cares anymore


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Who needs Gamecast when we have Spongyfungy!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Portland announcers: "blazers can be spoilers this game and not get the crowd their big macs"


LOSERS!

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Bulls win.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> Bulls win.


Phew!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> He really touch have a soft touch....almost all his basket, you had to wait for it to rim in.
> 
> Chandler is like his personal cheerleader.


I think he can play. Not athletic at all (makes Pryzbilla look like a decathalete), but is skilled, and pretty much does everything right in terms of rotating and boxing out. He won't block many shots, but he's 7 feet and a decent one on one defender, despite his lack of bulk. You could do far worse in terms of an end of the bench center.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pathetic crowd at the UC today. Couldn't make noise the entire night and then have the nerve to boo when we couldn't get 'em free sandwiches


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Luke SCHENSCHER???!!!!! Am I losing my mind??? I'm just kidding here,but is this guy the answer to the Bulls?? 1O points 4 boards in garbage time!!!!I'm impressed. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the hell happened tonight, come on 66 points, who the hell only scores 66 points in a game, thats just pitiful.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

7RINGS? said:


> Luke SCHENSCHER???!!!!! Am I losing my mind??? I'm just kidding here,but is this guy the answer to the Bulls?? 1O points 4 boards in garbage time!!!!I'm impressed. :biggrin:


Wennington and Funk made him the player of the game. :banana: 

This is the first blowout since that Celtic game, isn't it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



SPMJ said:


> Pathetic crowd at the UC today. Couldn't make noise the entire night and then have the nerve to boo when we couldn't get 'em free sandwiches


Wasn't the cheer for Luuukkkeee?

I thought it was pretty bad when the crowd was doing the wave though.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

everybody say it with me now: he's *schenschational!*


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> What the hell happened tonight, come on 66 points, who the hell only scores 66 points in a game, thats just pitiful.


\

Haven't you heard?Luke used the force on um!!! 10 pts. 4 rebs. :starwars: what does that have to do with Potland having only 66pts?Think about it!!

May the force be with you Luke.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Spnongyfungy
You think you could whip up some highlights for me, and include some luke action?
Really would love to see the aussie in action
?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

narek said:


> Wennington and Funk made him the player of the game. :banana:
> 
> This is the first blowout since that Celtic game, isn't it?


No, there was that home game against Memphis, and the TNT televised game against Philly. Both were blowouts.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> No, there was that home game against Memphis, and the TNT televised game against Philly. Both were blowouts.


My short term memory is shot - I watched that Philly game! 

It could be another blowout tomorrow if the apathetic Bucks team shows up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



OziBull said:


> Hey Spnongyfungy
> You think you could whip up some highlights for me, and include some luke action?
> Really would love to see the aussie in action
> ?


I was not able to tape this game. sorry


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

Luuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkeee Go the Aussie!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

narek said:


> My short term memory is shot - I watched that Philly game!
> 
> It could be another blowout tomorrow if the apathetic Bucks team shows up.


Yeah, I'd like to see another 30 point blowout to help us secure that 8th spot, and maybe also get the 6th or 7th spot. Whatever we can get I'd be happy with it. As long as we knock one of those teams out and we can make it in.

Personally, although it isn't much of a rivalry, it could spark a second chapter in what were heated battles between the Pistons and Bulls in the late '80s and early '90s. If we end up making this a seven-game series against them (doubt it, but still possible. ), this could lead to a new rivalry next year if Pax can get us some help and make us a small contender. Then we can continue building a new rivalry with them, with all the memorable times from the Jordan-Dumars era.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



spongyfungy said:


> Wasn't the cheer for Luuukkkeee?


That was when he was scoring points. But the final couple of mins. when we kept missing shot after shot, the crowd was definitely booing. Especially when we were dribbling out the clock at the end.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> everybody say it with me now: he's *schenschational!*


I thought this was great.

Honestly, I think from here on out, we should refer to Luke as 'The Schenschation.'

I think Luke has the potential to be quite a crowd pleaser, if I do say so myself. He's definitely carved out a place in my heart.

Who doesn't like a hustling, gangly, mop-topped, goofy *** looking white dude??

To top it all off, for the type of spot he's taking up, he's not all that bad. I more or less agree with jbulls' assessment. Not terribly athletic, but always goes to the right spots, and generally plays mistake free on both sides of the ball. And as a complimentary player who feeds off of others, he's a pretty good/efficient scorer.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



SPMJ said:


> That was when he was scoring points. But the final couple of mins. when we kept missing shot after shot, the crowd was definitely booing. Especially when we were dribbling out the clock at the end.


  . most people who go to the games know anything about the Bulls or basketball. Everytime I go to a game I end up sitting next to fans who bring their family, the wife is just trying to talk (not about basketball) the kids are more entertained by the shows put on during commercials and half. The UC really tries to cater to the family atmosphere, which is understandable, it helps sell tickets, but as a 23 year old guy I hate it. As the Bulls get better and tickets become more of a commodity, the crowd will get better.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*

And somehow, Mike Sweetney couldn't find a minute of garbage time.

:sour:


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Pathetic crowd at the UC today. Couldn't make noise the entire night and then have the nerve to boo when we couldn't get 'em free sandwiches


not to mention 90% of them were doing the wave for half of the 3rd.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



jimmy said:


> not to mention 90% of them were doing the wave for half of the 3rd.


To be fair, it was only tickets to see Portland.

The UC crowd has been utterly terrible minus the final 10-15 games or so of the season last year. At no other sporting even have I been told be a fan near me to "quiet down, son" when cheering for the home team--and I'm not all that loud an individual either.

The UC crowd generally is at its loudest during the Dunkin Donuts race. For a 1/3 chance of winning something 95% of the people in there don't need to eat anyways, I think it's pathetic.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



Rhyder said:


> To be fair, it was only tickets to see Portland.
> 
> The UC crowd has been utterly terrible minus the final 10-15 games or so of the season last year. At no other sporting even have I been told be a fan near me to "quiet down, son" when cheering for the home team--and I'm not all that loud an individual either.
> 
> The UC crowd generally is at its loudest during the Dunkin Donuts race. For a 1/3 chance of winning something 95% of the people in there don't need to eat anyways, I think it's pathetic.


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151572&page=1&pp=15


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Chicago Bulls 7:30pm CT/WCIU/FSNW/N*



ScottMay said:


> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=151572&page=1&pp=15


I also thought of that thread when I was posting. :biggrin:


----------

